# Any reason to use any program OTHER than Calibre?



## Oyjord (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to Kindles in general, let alone my lovely new K2.  I've been using Calibre to convert all my .doc, .pdf, .lit, and .rtf books, and so far, so good (despite some occasional .pdf problems).  Am I missing something, or does Calibre do everything a Kindle2 user needs?  It seems there are numerous threads about conversion, each with different solutions.  

Thanks!
Oy.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Oyjord. 
I use Mobipocket Creator for my conversions and it works great for me. 
You can download it for free from: http://www.mobipocket.com/en/downloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp
I have not used Calibre yet so I do not have a comparison for you. Sorry!
Sheryl


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've tested several applications, Calibre is by far the best for managing e-books, and it does a very nice job converting files. I like it so much I donated $20 to the developers, who have been updating it regularly.


----------



## Tagbert (Dec 11, 2008)

I've used Mobipocketcreator and recently tried Calibre. It does seem like a very good program, but is there any way to edit the books before the final output? In Mobipocket, I regularly edit the intermedate html before compiling into a PRC file. I don't see a way to do that in Calibre.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I regularly edit the intermedate html before compiling into a PRC file.

^^^This?  This is greek to me!!!  This is why I don't mess with formatting....Someone needs to write a formatting for dummies!!!  If I knew what this meant, I would be happy to write the "for dummies" book.  I am good at that....


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> This is greek to me!!!


It's not greek, it's geek. If you'd like to know more about html this reference may help. It's actually not hard to pick up the tweaking elements for formatting...but I say that having been writing HTML for 20-odd years. Usually I find I just have to fix the paragraph tagging and setup the table of contents tagging (anchors).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Calibre is a nice library program. I generally convert to a DOC or HTML file and hand-edit, then use MobiCreator or mobi2mobi to generate the Kindle file, though. I'm pretty picky about formatting.

The negative thing about Calibre is that if you add books from your Kindle to Calibre, it won't sort them properly because it doesn't read the author metadata correctly. If you are converting books, you need go remember to enter the author name the opposite way you would if you were using mobi2mobi or Mobicreator.

In fact, I've stopped using Calibre for this very reason. You can either have books sort correctly on Calibre, or have them sort correctly on the Kindle. I'll go for the Kindle.

Mike


----------

